# Maria De Villota



## granfire (Oct 11, 2013)

http://msn.foxsports.com/motor/story/maria-de-villota-formula-1-driver-found-dead-101013

I can only imagine how hard she had to work to get where she was and to have earned the respect of her peers.


----------



## arnisador (Oct 11, 2013)

.


----------



## Takai (Oct 12, 2013)

.


----------

